

Developing with subdomains just got a lot easier: *.lacolhost.com - nhance
http://blog.reenhanced.com/post/29566591244/developing-with-subdomains-just-got-a-lot-easier

======
PythonDeveloper
ANY developer that uses this should be fired on the spot.

Moreover, if you're a developer that doesn't know how to do this on your local
box, go flip burgers NOW.

